# 8 mo. chewing on walls



## racinyami (Mar 2, 2008)

My 8 month old Golden Retriever keeps chewing on the walls. I have tried spraying the walls with Listerine but he still chews and eats the drywall. Please help!


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

racinyami said:


> My 8 month old Golden Retriever keeps chewing on the walls. I have tried spraying the walls with Listerine but he still chews and eats the drywall. Please help!


I have the same problem with my 8 month old goldendoodle. Chews everything, including us! Will it ever end?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There can be several reasons for the inappropriate chewing...boredom, hungry, no appropriate chew toys for him, critters in the wall space, diet imbalance. Closer supervision, a crate and chew toys like Kongs, Buster Cubes or Tug-a-jug can help.


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

My Golden Mix has started trying to chew up our window sills.  We're buying more toys and bones this weekend hoping that will deter him.


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> There can be several reasons for the inappropriate chewing...boredom, hungry, no appropriate chew toys for him, critters in the wall space, diet imbalance. Closer supervision, a crate and chew toys like Kongs, Buster Cubes or Tug-a-jug can help.


I believe with Shuggs it's boredom. Because when we are outside she is a total different pup, as far as chewing on me and jumping after pants legs and biting/mouthing hands goes. When we are playing inside, if I throw her something she'll bring it back and drop it, and then sometimes ignore the toy and go after my arm/hand /shirt or what ever she can grab on me.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Chubs said:


> I believe with Shuggs it's boredom. Because when we are outside she is a total different pup, as far as chewing on me and jumping after pants legs and biting/mouthing hands goes. When we are playing inside, if I throw her something she'll bring it back and drop it, and then sometimes ignore the toy and go after my arm/hand /shirt or what ever she can grab on me.


When she is bringing the toy to you, have a treat, or another toy ready; as soon as she drops the toy in her mouth, toss the other toy, or a treat for her, as soon as she starts coming toward your hand. Praise her for going after the treat, or other toy, instead of your arm. 

When she does actually grab you, yell "OW" pull your hand away, get up and walk away. Leave the room and come back in a few minutes, and try again. She will learn that biting is not acceptable in play, because it 'earns' her a time out. She will learn to be more gentle, because of your "ow" reaction as well.



TooneyDogs said:


> There can be several reasons for the inappropriate chewing...boredom, hungry, no appropriate chew toys for him, critters in the wall space, diet imbalance. Closer supervision, a crate and chew toys like Kongs, Buster Cubes or Tug-a-jug can help.


Yep... what you said...


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

Try to get him one of those toys you put food in and give it to him... Maybe that will help him stop...


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

We have 2 weims, who chewed up our walls,furniture,baseboards....
Labs and weimaraners are known to be distractive do to lack of exercise and mental stimulation.I think eventually they outgrow it . The best thing would be to crate train your dog.If for some reason you can not crate your lab,before you leave him alone take him for a long walk/run.Leave a lot of chew toys around.We used to leave boxes(with out staples) every where for them to chew,kongs with treats,magazines etc.
I know how you feel.You are not alone!Just dont give up and get him very tired before you leave him alone in the house.


----------



## ZenBushido (Mar 4, 2008)

I was hoping for more positive information on this but at least I see I'm not alone.  We have a 6mo old Chesapeake Bay and she's never chewed "the house" until recently, she's always been a chewer of hands and pant legs but she's just recently started chewing the carpet. She's had every chew toy made but chews everything else.


----------



## Vgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I think one of the biggest things to stop destructive chewing is exercise. If they are tired they will not have the nervous energy to chew on things. After they are tired out, then giving them an appropriate chewing toy will help. I have a litter of ten pups that were chewing on the walls at 4 weeks old, in their whelping box. Once I started taking them outside and getting them more out of the whelping box and tiring them out, then less destructive they were. We've made the whelping box as big as we could, but for 10 large breed dogs it doesn't take long before they are on each others nerves and looking for other outlets. They will still try to chew on the walls, but not as much as they used to. I've also found after exercise, just sitting with them and waiting for them to calm down to fall asleep helps in comforting them and making them feel safe. 

Don't know if that helps, but it has been what has worked for me.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Teens!!!!! The first thing I'l say is CRATE when you can't watch them 100%. Teen dogs often 'forget' their training, go back to basics and don't allow them to get away with anything. Use baby gates to keep them where you can see them (with my doberteen my house has become the house of babygates) 

Most importent WEAR THEM OUT with excercise and training. Yes, traing will tire them out mentally just as quick as play and walks will tire them out physically. Remember A TIRED DOG IS A GOOD DOG!


----------



## Absolutediamond (Mar 4, 2008)

racinyami said:


> My 8 month old Golden Retriever keeps chewing on the walls. I have tried spraying the walls with Listerine but he still chews and eats the drywall. Please help!


Ugh I feel your pain. Jake whos now 8 used to chew holes in the flat drywall. Do you crate him at all. Thats the only real solution I can come up with for you


----------

